# Big Joshys 2.75 's lures



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I purchased for the first time and ordered 6 packs of the 2.75 lures and they look to be to big for crappie. I ordered these by mistake, wanted the 2.3 's sooooo NOT Big Josheys fault. Will I be fine for crappie? Look good for bass. Please let me know what YOU have caught on the 2.75 's .....Thank you.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive caught 7-13" crappies on the 2.75s so you definately can but you may catch more on the 2.3 s... Depending on your colors ill give you 4.50/pack if you dont want em... i've also had em hit baits as large as rogues and xrap 10's


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

largemouth, smallmouth, white bass, saugeye, channel cats. I dont see any reason why a crappie couldnt eat them, I catch big crappie while bass fishing all the time. That being said, if I were specifically targeting crappie I would use a smaller lure


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you can definitely catch crappie on them. While I've never used them to target crappie in lakes, I used the 2.75 slush in a pond that I normally bass fish in, and ended up catching as many black crappie as I did bass.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I ended up with ....slush, salt pepper ,sparkle chartreuse ,solar flare, smoked shad and the limited edition purple shad. I will give them a shot. I do fish for bass also and cant wait to try them at Clear fork . Thanks again.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Now you have a lot of great smallmouth baits I wouldn't be mad! You'll still get crappie on em probably just not as many, your average size will be better though. I hate catching little 5-7" anyways, give me a nice fat ol 14" over 30 small ones all day.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Just ordered 5 packs...2 slush, 1 sunrise, 1 lime red, 1 watermelon craw, and a couple of decals so we can advertise Joshy! Seems like a good guy who is local and worth supporting so I'm good with putting it on my Jeep! Thanks for the free shipping!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All i got to say is 90 percent of the time crappie fishing i am using the 2.75 and have caught hundreds of all size crappies on them. My buddy Dave also use 2.75 all the time and he would verify my statement. I love 2.75 at alum not only know i will get crappies but am waiting for the saugeye cruising the same area to blast them as well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

I'v only seen Joshys online and usually like to see a lure with my own eye before buying. From what I read these sound like good baits. is this something I should have in my arsenal ?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I would say get some. They have ridiculous action compared to most plastics, kind of reminds me of yamamoto plastic. This also makes the bait a little fragile so pack some super glue in your bag! A little dab can make your joshy last a lot longer.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Gotten everything central ohio has to offer with the 2.75. Saugeye as small as 6 inches with the bait inhaled and crappie as small as 6 or 7 inches. You're fine.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Guitar Man said:


> I'v only seen Joshys online and usually like to see a lure with my own eye before buying. From what I read these sound like good baits. is this something I should have in my arsenal ?


Yup. I use them for every species I fish for in the Midwest.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

You bought the right size for crappies. Trust me, make sure your presentation is slow enough if your not catching fish on them but you know there are hungry fish in the area. I think the reason more guys don't catch fish on the bigger baits is they fish them with too much weight and the fall is too fast or they fish them too fast in general (usually both). If your not catching fish adjust your presentation, if you watch a dying shad he flutters around similar to how a feather falls in a light breeze. I try to mimic that and it seems to work out most of the time.


----------



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

6 packs (a variety) arrived at my house last night. They look real good. Cant wait to get them wet.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

just placed a order for some of joshes swimm baits cant wait to try them


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well hope this helps clarify that bait is not to big for Crappies was below Alum in spillway for Saugeyes. Got 4 on a silktruese Joshy and bam best hit of the night came from a 13" White Crappie. She crushed it,as i have said here is perfect example this crappie smashed the swim in low 30s if they will wipe it out now in these conditions they will all the more so when water warms up. After this weekrnds warm up they should start waking up good in shallow water areas right along with the Saugeyes. Here a picture of the crappie i got tonight the saugeyes were all 14-16" eaters.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Good job Slim, the melt of snow and rising water will have these saugeyes getting frisky on swims and cranks. Nice spillway crappie!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Job on the fish, i hope your buddy got some too.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Slim. Im not doubting this bait now.  Thanks to all the info you guys have given me. Thanks again. I cant wait to get at them soon.


----------

